
Geographical profiling study claims to have unmasked Banksy - evo_9
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-35645371
======
j2kun
This raises some interesting questions about the ethics of what these
researchers did. Similar to when JK Rowling was "outed," although IIRC they
asked her permission before revealing it.

------
doener
Submission from 4 hours ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11236213](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11236213)

------
yeahrightfam
I don't buy the "we do not know who Bansky is" meme.

The guy has had exhibitions at major museums, interventions where someone, at
least police, should have allowed him to carry out his stuff without
interruptions, and yet the media claims that all these things can be carried
out by an anonymous player.

What surprises more is that pretty much everyone is falling for that fad.

~~~
m-i-l
The article itself does say: "the resulting 'geoprofile' was a good match for
an obvious candidate: Robin Gunningham, whom the Mail on Sunday named in 2008
after an investigation into Banksy's identity... 'What I thought I would do is
pull out the 10 most likely suspects, evaluate all of them and not name any
... But it rapidly became apparent that there is only one serious suspect, and
everyone knows who it is. If you Google Banksy and Gunningham you get
something like 43,500 hits.'"

------
dang
Url changed from [https://i-d.vice.com/en_us/article/science-has-revealed-
bank...](https://i-d.vice.com/en_us/article/science-has-revealed-banksys-true-
identity?utm_source=vicenewsfb), which points to this.

